# Marine Ich



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Just read a previous post about kordon but figured I would throw in my situation. Purchased a golden dwarf angel a couple weeks ago and almost positive it brought ich into my tank. Anyways over the past few of days Ive had a string of unfortunate expensive events. I lost my yellow eye kole tang due to ich then the day after lost the angel. That night my clown hopped over my DIY overflow box and ended up in my protein skimmer thats inline and died (ordered a custom made coast to coast acrylic overflow since then). Lastly yesterday as I was doing my routine WC, my rose belly fairy wrasse jumped out of the tank and I didn't notice until I was done with the WC (thought he was hiding in the rocks) and by then it was too late. 

After my WC I started treatment with Kick Ich by Ruby Reef. Any experiences with this product? It was recommended to me by my LFS and hope its wasn't a waste of money as it costed $44 for a large jug. My yellow tang is starting to show signs of ich and don't want to lose him also. His diet isa mixture of two little fishes sea veggies (soaked in garlic juice), omega one super veggies (flakes) and rods food, hope this is varied enough for his nutritional needs.

Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Should also add that the kole tang and angel were the only 2 fish that refused to touch anything I tried to feed them, only picked at the rocks, belly's always plump though. Im going to assume they weren't getting the nutrients they needed, the reason why they were the first to go. The yellow tang mows down everything I put into the tank.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I got no experience with that med(I wouldn't waste that much money on a med).This is the most informative and useful link I have read on marine ich though;
Marine Ich - Myths and Facts
It list 3 sure fire ways to cure and and explains about alot of "myths".


----------



## fripclaksid (Aug 24, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> I got no experience with that med(I wouldn't waste that much money on a med).This is the most informative and useful link I have read on marine ich though;
> Marine Ich - Myths and Facts
> It list 3 sure fire ways to cure and and explains about alot of "myths".


This is definitely a recommended read though if you want a quick look into the parasite this article goes over it quickly..

Bill Goody Aquariums - Service & Maintenance


----------

